# Research questionnaire



## JadeAmi (Oct 28, 2014)

I am a second year student at Moulton College Northampton studying Applied Animal Science. As part of my course I am conducting a small research project to find out what factors are taken into account when choosing a companion animal.

If you have a few minutes please can you complete this questionnaire from the link below? It is totally anonymous.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CFKWFQJ

Thank you in advance


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Says survey is closed.


----------

